# 135i Wheels (street/racing)



## Joker1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Hello
I have the alpine white 135i 6M down here in Florida and I am looking to buy the OZ Ultraleggera (black) 18x8.5(front) 18x9.5(back).. will this work?. It comes with 18" stock wheels and I am going to stay with that size, 17" is just too small for me, and 19" is too big, I will be going to the track once a week and will be driving on the normal streets as well. I'd appreciate any recommendations or comments, thanks guys 
135i fitment sizes?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

OZ does not make this wheel in those sizes.

The size that they do have available for this car is 18X8. You can view the complete list of wheels we have that fit here.

Wheels http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/wheels/index.jsp


----------

